# 03/04: Chicago Bulls vs. Memphis Grizzlies, 7:30 PM



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bet (if you'd like)!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

You should bet all of your credits KJ! :biggrin: That would be so exciting.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> You should bet all of your credits KJ! :biggrin: That would be so exciting.


Haha, that'd work if I didn't use those for donations and such.

It's certainly not gonna be this game, anyway.


----------



## Case (Dec 17, 2007)

How does the credit thing work? Are they just for S&G? What's this about "donations"?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Case said:


> How does the credit thing work? Are they just for S&G? What's this about "donations"?


At the end of each month, you can transfer your credits to a checking account. It's not quite a 1-1 ratio but it still adds up to a decent amount of money. 

:laugh:

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47cd672adba69e3e/462e0dcb58808631/8329d9c3" id="W4609950d370e87d947cd672adba69e3e" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47cd672adba69e3e/462e0dcb58808631/8329d9c3" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>

vs.

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609955543686b63/47cd6748537af726/462d29f024ddd005/2633ad50" id="W4609955543686b6347cd6748537af726" height="314" width="400"><param value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609955543686b63/47cd6748537af726/462d29f024ddd005/2633ad50" name="movie"/><param value="transparent" name="wmode"><param value="all" name="allowNetworking"><param value="always" name="allowScriptAccess"></object>


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Haha, that'd work if I didn't use those for donations and such.
> 
> It's certainly not gonna be this game, anyway.


You know, I'm always accepting donations :groucho:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Case said:


> How does the credit thing work? Are they just for S&G? What's this about "donations"?


You get credits for being active on the board (starting threads, posting). Right now, their only function is to bet on vBookie events.

There is, however, the recently returned Donate function as well. See the credits listed under your number of posts? If you click on that on another user, it'll take you to a page where you can donate credits to them (and show you a list of richest users on BBF.com). Donations can be used as rewards for prediction contests and the like (I'm planning on having a few of those here on the Bulls Forum soon, by the way).

Hope that was helpful...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> You get credits for being active on the board (starting threads, posting). Right now, their only function is to bet on vBookie events.
> 
> There is, however, the recently returned Donate function as well. See the credits listed under your number of posts? If you click on that on another user, it'll take you to a page where you can donate credits to them (and show you a list of richest users on BBF.com). Donations can be used as rewards for prediction contests and the like (I'm planning on having a few of those here on the Bulls Forum soon, by the way).
> 
> Hope that was helpful...


Sweet, great idea King.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if they lose this game, the should officialy switch to tank mode.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> if they lose this game, the should officialy switch to tank mode.


Even if they win, I don't think they'll make it into the playoffs. Of course, since Brett retired today, I'm in a lousy, pessimistic mode.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

dudes what channel is the game on? cause i cant find it on the guide for tonight????


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> dudes what channel is the game on? cause i cant find it on the guide for tonight????


Chicago Sports Network


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

um its gay hockey.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> um its gay hockey.


The game is on in like 3 hours or so


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

rock your socks is right, Blackhawk Hockey tonight. :raised_ey

Bulls are on channels 664 and 668 (Fox sports stations) and NBALP ch 754 via DirecTV.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

For some reason I think Memphis can win this one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> For some reason I think Memphis can win this one.


Oh they will. :yes: I got 100,000 credits on it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm all in on the Bulls... if we lose this game I will have no will to gamble anymore anyway.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

wat channel is it on on Comcast? wtf i cant find it. screw hockey!!!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> wat channel is it on on Comcast? wtf i cant find it. screw hockey!!!!!!!


Dude CSN, in about 45 minutes...


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

dude its hockey. they said CSN pro plus or some crap.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ah ok it looks like it's on CLTV


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

http://nba.edgeboss.net/wmedia-live...lvj8JMxZqPS!maKWBlIPYlHP21tQhCxTvxoG5B?e=.asx


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the bulls are coming back, they just got the lead, 14-15


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah from long range, jumper misses, board to gooden, deng jumper misses, they get the board and deng finishs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 17 grizz 14 with 4:36 left in the 1st


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi King Joseus :wave:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kirk playing great d on conley.

noah is a great hustler!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice drive by Hughes there, he just flew by em!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hi thaKEAF :wave:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hello BenDengGo :wave:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Grizz ball, they clank a jumper. they keep missing shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gooden in the post, fade away jumper misses conley with it, Gordon the steal, hughes baseline jumper, misses, deng the board, comes up short. grizz ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice rejection by Gooden! wow nice block!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 14 bulls 17 with 3:24 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

shot clock on the grizz, tyrus in the game, so is gordon. gordon drives and misses but is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great screen by drew gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes both at the line grizz 14 bulls 19


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz go out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:rofl2: tyrus gets the **** rejected out of him. that was horrible.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce in for deng


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

24 sec violation on the grizz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we should be up by 10 by now, but we're not


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes misses a good looking three, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz with a really small lineup, Kwame Brown at C, Noce hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce is called for a foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

looks like Kirk is coming in for hughes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz ball grizz 14 bulls 22 with 1:20 left. grizz miss a jumpshot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon open for a three and it bounces out


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz finally make a shot on the fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls miss a very quick shot, grizz with it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

shot clock violation on the grizz, that's there third one

are you sure they're a nba team? :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives, out to tyrus, he drives and tyrus is called for an offensive foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus you trying too hard to get in the post, slow down bro


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 22 grizz 16 after 1 quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz shooting 36 fg % bulls shooting 41 fg %


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

sick *** dunk by Gay


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yay baby shaq in the game, noce hits a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gray called for a blocking foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he just slammed into Aaron Gray :rofl2:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Grizz travel


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 16 bulls 24 with 11:15 left in the second. tyrus with it, to gray, gordon, and it's stolen, Grizz dunk on the fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aaron gray in the post and he's rejected


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ouch grizz with a nice close bucket


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich swish's a jumper

grizz 20 bulls 26 10 min left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz make another quick shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk a 3! he's alive!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gay drives and is fouled by tyrus. i hate to say this, but sit on the bench tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 22 bulls 29 with 9:26 left in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gay at the line makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng back in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gay makes the second at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yay tyrus is on the bench like I said, foul on the grizz, non shooting


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk with a shot!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden in for gray


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng a steal and layup!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz miss a 3 but they get the board and put it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk/gordon, deng/noce/gooden

gooden a put in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz miss a jumper and get the board. Gooden is called for a foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 26 bulls 35 commercial break in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

warrick with the miss and noah a strong rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2 points and 5 boards for noah... deng gets a nice roll in there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz miss, they get the board, foul on kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow this game thread is bouncing :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko at the line makes 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng drives and is fouled by Gay


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng makes the first at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz WIDE OPEN 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng misses a jumper over gay


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko misses a hook noah the board, noce with it, drives, out to kirk and he hits the jumper

grizz 30 bulls 41 with 5:40 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

girzz miss noce the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich misses a wide open 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ouch noah falls for the fake and is called for a foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls kicking *** so far, their collapse in the third is coming up though!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god i'm so hyper on coffee, i just drank a whole pot :jump::jump:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz make 2/3 at the line after that noah foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah has 2 points and 7 boards, wow

kirk a nice drive and scoop shot! 

gay misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes throws it away


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 32 bulls 43 with 4: 10 left

grizz miss a jumper

hughes with a missed shot but is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughest makes 1/2 at the line

gay misses a shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah posts up, and travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughest jumper at the top of the circle, is good!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz timeout 2:55 left grizz 32 bulls 46


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

c:jump:jump:f:jump:f:jump:e:jump:e


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng rebound after the grizz miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce for 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is it too late for me to switch my bet? :rofl2:

grizz with a very short shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce chucks up another 3, it's a miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls steal it from gay and kirk with the layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 32 bulls 51 with 1:23 left in the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm calling it now, grizz are coming back to beat the Bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz turn it over, deng the layup and is fouled, and 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng makes the ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz to the line, they make both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes misses a jumper, grizz fast break make the 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 36 bulls 54 with 21 seconds left, gordon with it, almost turns it over, shot clock violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

warrick clanks a 3, halftime!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

buls 54 grizz 36 after the first half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus thomas had a horrible half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

"wtf noc and ben?" is all I have to say about the Bulls last play of the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

God the Bulls look so damn good! Oh wait it's the Grizz, never-mind then.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stats are coming up next!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is anyone going to even post in here? I see 10 bulls posters online...


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> is anyone going to even post in here? I see 10 bulls posters online...


Don't get CLTV...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Pete Myers! :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf they didn't even talk about the stats :rofl2:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Bulls don't pull a dirk choke!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice cut by gooden and the slam dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

conley drives and misses the layup, to kirk a jumper goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the bulls very unselfish right now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko makes a hook and is fouled by hughes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko misses the ft and warrick gets the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko a miss but kirk hits it out. grizz ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 38 bulls 58 with 10:30 left

noah with a foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow airball by the grizz, great defense by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

holy **** gooden threw it hard at the backboard :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

defense 3 second on drew gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz make the tech ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng drives and great dish to gooden for the slam!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice save/pass by hughes! Deng in the lane a crazy dish to gooden for another dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

63 - 39 bulls leading with 8:13 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz with the ball, they miss a drive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice cut by deng, almost dunked but rejected by Gay


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls steal the ball and are on the run, hughes a jumper goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hughes steals a pass, kirk for the easy 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout by the grizz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng drives, fade away jumper missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko hook shot on noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah misses a jumper shot, deng saves it. noah drives again and it is missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz miss a three but gay gets the board and puts it back in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

69 -46 with 5:32 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng in the post gets fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng to the line he makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on ben gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stacy king says he should put deng at SG and noce at SF


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz for 2 and 1, foul on gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden 13 points 8 rebounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gooden for 2 in the paint, tyrus back in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on tyrus thomas


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz make the FT's gordon only has 2 shots tonight, 13 minutes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 50 bulls 73 with 4:40 in the third

gordon misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz a reverse layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce a good block on the grizz fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

no thabo in the game yet


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice layup by the grizz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls only up by 15 now, they were up by 30...

Grizz slam dunk on that fast break
grizz 62 bulls 75 2:09 left in the third

horrible defense by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a jumper, big basket


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz airball 3, goron baseline jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Darko dunks it over 2 bulls, not looking forward to seeing that poster, bulls looking lazy out there.. gordon drives and is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the ft's, the grizz drive by the whole bulls team for 2 AND 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 81 grizz 67 42 seconds of the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng misses a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lowry misses a layup and noce dunks on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

delay of warning against the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz miss a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 83 grizz 67 after 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz's lowry makes a 3, bulls up by 13

luol with a fade away jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

collins makes a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Antoine Walker, I mean noce for 3

Lowrey for a hook shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 76 bulls 90 with 9:14 left in the 4th


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz guy hit hard by noce, he's bleeding


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce makes both ft's, gay misses a layup and warrick rebounds it in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon for 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce a baseline jumper! 18 for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 82 bulls 98 with 7:25 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gay misses a 3, foul on darko


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls score 100 free burgers for everyone they are loving it!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gay for 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng makes a 2, 21 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko makes one, now he has 19 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 87 bulls 102

foul on gordon 

kirk has 19 points 11 assists


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

darko gets rejected by the backboard :rofl:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses an open 3, rebound by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk clanks a 3, foul on gooden


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce misses a 3, grizz miss a 3 also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

104-91 bulls lead with 2:09 left in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

scrubs about to come in for the Bulls, shannon brown!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz 93 bulls 109 with 1:22 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

shannon brown with the fade away jumper is missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz miss a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brown drives in the lane and gets fouled, i like it!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

at the line he makes 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

conley hits a nice 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

or that was lowrey sorry guys

Brown a nice drive and 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

grizz score and bulls have it. Game over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow kirk had 4 blocks :rofl2: wtf


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk 19/12
gooden 21 14 boards
deng 21

Final Score:
bulls 112 
grizz 97


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

man that Gay dunk on Noah was nasty


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> man that Gay dunk on Noah was nasty


Yeah that one hurt. I was like "****!"


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> that Gay dunk on Noah was nasty


Something's just not right about that sentence. kinda gross...

Anyway... Tyrus Thomas only 9 minutes!? Gooden's monster stats is nice... but no question, Tyrus needs to play a lot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

RSP83 said:


> Something's just not right about that sentence. oxymoronic.
> 
> Anyway... Tyrus Thomas only 9 minutes!? Gooden's monster stats is nice... but no question, Tyrus needs to play a lot.


He played way too much IMO, he looked like **** out there.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

didn't watch the game. Tyrus picked up 4 fouls in 8 minutes. I guess that explains everything.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Here's hoping that tonight's game was the beginning of Kirk's comeback!

He and Hughes looked good out there together. 
And the KU connection with Gooden seems to be re-emerging.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

we are talking memphis here, losers of 9 straight, lets see what they do against clev (again) boston and detroit this week


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Gooden has put up a few big games like that already, so he's looking to be a GREAT pickup. Not only is he cap relief over Benedict, but he's 10 times the player too. 

Were Tyrus's fouls dumb fouls, or ticky-tack BS that the refs shouldn't have called? Just wondering.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

One was an iffy charge call. Barely touched him and looked like he was trying to go past him rather than through him.

Not too excited about this win. It's Memphis, and we almost blew a 30pt lead.


----------

